# CBS's 1/28 broadcast of "NUMB3RS" lacked voice track



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Did anyone else come across this? CBS's audio track on the OTA 5.1 station did not have the voice track for the first 45 minutes of the show, so it was completely worthless to watch. All other audio was there, but no voices. Strangest thing I have seen. After a commercial break towards the end of the show, the voice track came back.

Viewed it on the Phoenix local OTA CBS affiliate digital channel 17 (5.1).


----------



## Shappyss (Jun 26, 2004)

OTA CBS in NY worked great


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Must have been a local station problem - it was fine in DD5.1 here in Denver, and off of KCBS-DT from Los Angeles.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't recall what I was watching the other day but had the exact same thing happen.
It was quite annoying to try and watch so had to switch to the SD version. I can't remember if it was on Dish or Cable. 
(your memory is the second thing to go when getting old)


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Local boards say that it was a west coast feed thing perhaps, the local station not taking the blame as of yet. Apparently the center channel was "accidental" left off for part of the broadcast. Who knows?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

That's okay. After watching 15 minutes of that episode, I had an autonomic responce causing my thumb to hit the "delete" key on my remote! When I came to, I noticed the repeating timer had disappeared as well! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

CBS Did it again! The first 15 minutes of CSI: Miami lacked the audio/center track. Do these idiots know what is up or not?


----------



## genglish (Nov 4, 2004)

I have noticed this over the last 2 years with my local CBS feed. Initially, it happened when I had service with my local cable provider, and thought it was a cable company problem, but I have seen it also a time or two since I switched to Dish last November. Sometimes the voice track they transmit seems like director's comments or something. My solution when this happens is to switch over to the local SD feed, since I subscribe to locals for use on my other SD boxes. Not a great solution from an HD-lover perspective, but at least keeps you from missing an episode.

I think the problem stems from the locals messing around with the signal during commercial time, and not getting it set up right for the HD program all the time. I know that a lot of the time when I'm watching an HD program on my local CBS feed, they switch to "stretch-o-vision" when they go to commercial, and then switch back when the HD program resumes. Sometimes, though, they either forget to stretch, or change it partway through commercials. I can just see the guy in the broadcast studio waiting to "press the button" during commercials  I would have thought this would be automatic, but maybe not.

Gary


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Gary,
Yeah I am sure it has something to do with that. The local forum guy is checking in with the local affiliate. I am sure they will probably blame CBS proper, but we will see. They just swapped out and upgraded all their HD transmitter equipment so, that could be the problem. Maybe it is suppose to switch from D5.1 to 2channel for commercials automatically but doesn't switch back.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

E-mail I received from the local affiliate:

2-1-2005

Hi. Thank you for your comments. The problem that you bring up is internal to both our station and affiliates nationwide. It has to do with control selection between 2.0 and 5.1 audio encoding. CBS is working on a fix using some of the metadata slots to control the Dolby audio encoder at the affiliate stations, from their origination point. 

Additionally, we are working with our automation system manufacturer for a permanent local fix. I apologize for the presentation not meeting your expectations but ask that you understand that this is a complex system and not a simple as many viewers may think. I can promise you that this is high on our list of priorities and is being addressed. 

Again, thank you for your comments and interest in our HD product. Feel free to let me know anytime you observe something that is not correct.

My very best regards,
Ed Sutton
Director of Engineering
CBS 5 News


----------

